

California Assembly OKs bill to tax online retailers - olegious
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/05/31/state/n143717D26.DTL&tsp=1

======
olegious
Two things:

1\. how will this impact Californian affiliates?

2\. this is baffling- do our politicians not take Econ 101- higher taxes will
not bring the state higher revenue in the long term.

~~~
ilkhd2
Econ 101? So would it mean that zero taxes bring same revenue as 10%?

------
ilkhd2
Of course it should have been done long time ago. Otherwise onlines have
unfair advantage.

